# Absolutely Premiership Top Class Customer Service!



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd just like to show some appreciation for john at clean and shiny. He probably doesnt want me harping on about it but I have to tell you about some superb service I got today....

Today I was cleaning my scoob and discovered some swirl marks which pretty much wound me up to the point where I didn't want to continue cleaning the car (know the feeling?)

So I stopped and caught up with Johnny about what I needed to do on the phone.

The answer (order) was simple, as soon as he finished work at the clean and shiny HQ he told me to get around to his house. I must admit, I felt guilty going around knowing he had a hard day in the office but he insisted I did. His lovely wife Tracey needs a medal too! (and a trip to Monaco Johnny!) 

I arrived and he was waiting, PC ready to go with some Poorboys products and some other bits and bobs (lots of nice Pakshak towels etc). I got a full lesson in using the PC and how to remove my swirls! :buffer:










John used Poorboys SSR2 finished with Meguairs #21 sealant and some of my favourite Nattys Blue and the results are incredible! And at a price which you just would never mind paying given the results! This is the second time in two weeks he's done my car for me! lol

John used Meguairs Polishing pads










Here are some shots of the final results. Absolutely delighted and customer service you would be hard pushed to find anywhere these days!



















To cap it off, John has lent me his PC to do the whole car tommorow and the BMW and I got some products off him too (SSR2 for myself and some Megs sealant and some more Pakshak Microfibres while I was there. I also got some nice einszett glanzwax to add to my collection and some funky Meg applicator pads.

He could of said he would do the whole car, and taken my money off me....but he lent me his PC and showed me how to do it so I could tackle the rest. That says a great deal about this guy and about his business. (or maybe he's fed up with me moaning about my car!)

Thanks Johnny, you made my day mate. :thumb: :thumb:

King Ericio


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Johnny. Don't fancy having a go at my cat scratches do you?  Was that SSR2 or 2.5 Eric? The photos have got 2.5 bottles.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It was 2.5.... It wud appear Mr Ericano is somwat ilterat. 

p.s would love to have a go at them for you  The car scratches that is....


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Charming!

Yes, it was SSRUSSSRSSSSSRSSSS 250.000


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

lmao


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I Agree Tracey does need a trip to Monaco so sort opolis !!!


----------

